# Setup Google Apps for Free for your Domain/Website/Blog



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

*Setup Google Apps for Free for your Domain/Website/Blog*

Google Apps is one of the best and widely used service from Google for Businesses. The service allows you to use custom domain names with various services of Google like Google Mail, Google Talk, Google Docs etc.

*i41.tinypic.com/35mnklv.jpg​ 
Lets say you have a domain _*abc.com*_, and want your E-mail address as _*your.e-mail_address@abc.com*_, than this can be done with Google Apps.

There are 2 editions of Google Apps, one is *[FONT=verdana,tahoma,arial,sans-serif]Premier Edition[/FONT]* and Another is *[FONT=verdana,tahoma,arial,sans-serif]Standard Edition[/FONT]*. For opting Premier Edition, user will have to pay some specific amount to Google per account on a yearly basis. While Standard Edition is completely free for Users.

 Premier Edition have some *Enhanced Features* + *Products* and is must opt for Businesses, while Standard Edition has regular features like that of Gmail, Google Docs, Google Calendar etc.

 You can Configure and Setup Google Apps for *Free* for your Domain/Website/Blog, using Google Apps Standard Edition. 

 *Check out full Tutorial Here*


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 29, 2009)

standard edition only gives 50 ids so i quitted the aps after signing up....
tell me other free service that can provide 60 email ids. I really need a free service. 

I signed up for Windows Live. Windows Live provides unlimited email ids for a domain for free. So its a better option to that....u can also use Live Essentials. That is really a free meal for years! Its a *free service from microsoft*
*domains.live.com*

RockOn! Windows Live.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

why you require so much e-mail ids??? *>50* ????

Do you own a Business??? If yes, you can go for Premier Google Apps. Regarding Windows Live Service No Comments..


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 29, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> standard edition only gives 50 ids so i quitted the aps after signing up....
> tell me other free service that can provide 60 email ids. I really need a free service.
> 
> I signed up for Windows Live. Windows Live provides unlimited email ids for a domain for free. So its a better option to that....u can also use Live Essentials. That is really a free meal for years! Its a *free service from microsoft*
> ...


Well,I have free Google Apps account...and It gives me 500 accounts, and I can also request for 500 more if these 500 accounts are used actively..

The benefit of being a Google apps customer for more than 1 year


----------



## mrintech (Mar 29, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> Well,I have free Google Apps account...and It gives me 500 accounts, and I can also request for 500 more if these 500 accounts are used actively..
> 
> The benefit of being a Google apps customer for more than 1 year


For new Free SIgn-ups Google have reduced the account number from 500 to 200 and than to 50


----------



## mrintech (Apr 21, 2009)

*www.desmonorthwest.com/forums/images/smilies/sign34.gif


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ Nice tutorial.  Thanx.


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice tutorials


----------



## mrintech (Apr 21, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ Nice tutorial.  Thanx.





the.kaushik said:


> Nice tutorials


Thanks


----------



## mrintech (May 6, 2009)

*www.desmonorthwest.com/forums/images/smilies/sign34.gif


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

Nice tut..


----------



## mrintech (May 6, 2009)

Coool said:


> Nice tut..


Where's your website


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

^ I don't have any site..praising your work..


----------



## mrintech (May 6, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ I don't have any site..praising your work..


Coool


----------



## manistar (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey i have a free domain from co.cc, it gives me option to set either nameservers or zone 

i need nameservers to point to hostse site(where is host my site) and zone for google apps is it possible to have both, i m new to this type of domains


----------



## techygeek (Jul 23, 2009)

@manistar

u can do this point ur nameserver records to ur site

then in ur sites control panel (if any)
change mx records (if allowed) to ones given by google

wait for verification and ur done


----------



## Sreekuttan (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks.. will try..


----------

